# Bell Tree Relationships?



## pinkcotton (Apr 24, 2017)

Do you have like a TBT Best Friend or partner? Or a sister or something? If so, who?

My BFF is ThatOneMarshalFangirl and I got figuratively married to MollyNL today.  Yeah, don't ask.


----------



## Bowie (Apr 24, 2017)

Nope. I have one friend here of many years, but I don't talk to anybody on a regular basis. I wish I did, but it's difficult to get to know people on forums. In my nearly four years of activity here, I have made very few connections.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Apr 24, 2017)

i have a mistress who keeps spending my bells


----------



## piichinu (Apr 24, 2017)

i have 8 tbt husbands


----------



## radical6 (Apr 24, 2017)

All my tbt friends dont use tbt anymore because they have escaped this hell


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 24, 2017)

no lol im just here Chilling


----------



## Dogemon (Apr 24, 2017)

Sparro, Gyro, Eun, Mogurt, and Teabagel are all amazing homeslice breadslices that are a joy to talk to late at night while I work.


----------



## Jake (Apr 24, 2017)

I'm actually dating Peter


----------



## Sadistic (Apr 24, 2017)

Ayyy.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 24, 2017)

who the hell are all you people


----------



## Sadistic (Apr 24, 2017)

LambdaDelta said:


> who the hell are all you people



You but better.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 24, 2017)

well that's not a very high bar to clear


----------



## Soda Fox (Apr 24, 2017)

When I started visiting here I was already in a committed relationship and my IRL friends have no interest in an Animal Crossing forum. However I did have some relationships on previous forums. Actually an anime forum was where I developed my first crush and we had many pretend weddings in the forum chat room. It was fun*.


----------



## amanda1983 (Apr 24, 2017)

There are people here that I enjoy chatting with (moreso on the TBT discord channel and the Mafia one), debating and discussing various "real life" issues with, and talking about AC stuff with. Many people would fall into more than one of those groups. Some are people I would add on Facebook if asked (that's not a big commitment on my part of course, but is a level I don't put most people on). 

I'm planning a meet-up with a Mafia player I get along well with who lives in the same city as me (just before I move interstate lol). I've also helped start a discord group for AC players living in Australia/New Zealand/Asia (or just play at times that suit those timezones).

I have too many irl sisters and might-as-well-be siblings to consider adding any more. But friends and friendly acquaintances are always welcome.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 24, 2017)

badgrl2 said:


> i have 8 tbt husbands



You're a badgrl.


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Apr 24, 2017)

DarkDesertFox said:


> You're a badgrl.



Nothing wrong with a bit of pologamy.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 24, 2017)

There's been a lot of cool people I've met and gotten to know a lot better while on TBT, some of whom I couldn't really imagine living a happier life without knowing them.


----------



## Corrie (Apr 24, 2017)

I chat with people from time to time but not enough to make any best friends or anything. That said, it would be cool to!
I'm already in a relationship so I'm in no need to search for one.


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 24, 2017)

I mean I have a group of friends and stuff ;;


----------



## Limon (Apr 24, 2017)

Nah, I haven't gotten to know anyone here.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Apr 24, 2017)

I've met people on TBT I would see as friends but I talk more often to them on Discord rather than here.


----------



## moonford (Apr 24, 2017)

I enjoy my little chats with Teabagel ahem, I mean...Uttumori, Arize, Stalfos, KaydeeKrunk and Cherub! 

I miss my little chats with Kess, Sheila and Shinx who are now inactive. 

I will miss AlminTakuya when he leaves TBT. 

All these people are pretty great people to talk to and I've gotten to know them a little bit, its sad to see some of them go and I'm glad I have the ones who are still active to talk too. 

Shout to all you guys for being fabulous! c:


----------



## himeki (Apr 24, 2017)

yeah, some of my best friends are from here c: though honestly, whomst actually uses this hellsite anymore


----------



## cornimer (Apr 24, 2017)

No, I've never really talked to anyone


----------



## ZagZig321 (Apr 24, 2017)

I'm dating Carnage!


----------



## Haskell (Apr 24, 2017)

Jake said:


> I'm actually dating Peter



You're lucky!


----------



## scotch (Apr 24, 2017)

Raskell said:


> You're lucky!



me and rasky are dating.


----------



## Carnage (Apr 24, 2017)

Yeeep, Zag is my lil booger. <3


----------



## ZetaFunction (Apr 24, 2017)

I've never actually had any _serious_ relationships with people on here, but I have a few groups of friends I usually talk with daily on discord.  Most of them don't even bother with this site anymore (and I'm starting to do the same), but I mean I'm on my like what 3rd or 4th tbt waifu ???

if you've never had a tbt husbando/waifu then imho you truly haven't experienced what this site can offer, just sayin


----------



## Aquari (Apr 24, 2017)

yeah i have a few people i talk to on the forums sometimes and a few i talk to on discord everyday. TBT has one of the best communities ive ever seen on a forum and i'd like to get to know more members.


----------



## seliph (Apr 24, 2017)

eun is my ride or die but i knew him before this hellsite

other than that there are quite a few people i've gotten closer with but i won't bother namedropping 'cause i know i'll forget someone


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Apr 24, 2017)

Xerolin , Poyonomatopeia , Dawnpiplup and Bahamut are my best friends here 

also i like nox , monkey d luffy and pufflekirby21 / cress! but we are not that friends


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 24, 2017)

Lucanosa, babii, twentyonepilots, Taiko, Uttumori/Teabagel, Nightmares, RainbowCherry, and ThePeanutButterFish

these guys

mMMmMMmMmMMMmM friendos
very good friendos, I talk to them everyday pretty much
my only friends :')

I very rarely talk to them here on TBT, pretty much all on Discord


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Apr 24, 2017)

Zendel said:


> I enjoy my little chats with Teabagel ahem, I mean...Uttumori, Arize, Stalfos, KaydeeKrunk and Cherub!
> 
> I miss my little chats with Kess, Sheila and Shinx who are now inactive.
> 
> ...



You're definitely one of my favourite people here :')

I'd rather not list all the names because I might forget someone! But so many people on here are so kind and amazing ^_^ Well most of my favourite people are already on my friends list here!


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Apr 24, 2017)

I've traded with a lot of seemingly great people on here but none of 'em are really my friends. boo

The community here is so awesome though


----------



## Sadistic (Apr 24, 2017)

Agreed. Everyone here is pretty nice.


----------



## Loriii (Apr 25, 2017)

I've talked to lots of people here but either they're inactive now or I stopped talking to some entirely when I found out that they're fake (a few of them are genuine and nice though). But still, I don't feel like going through unnecessary drama. My girlfriend irl has an account on here too, if that counts.


----------



## oliversacnl (Apr 25, 2017)

No, honestly. I'm kinda new here- been here a month, tops- so I don't have any friends. 

I'd love to make friends, though! I really want to get more involved here.


----------



## Acruoxil (Apr 25, 2017)

Lol I remember the old days, TBT marriages used to be hilarious. This place used to be super fun back in the day.

Now I'm just a loner here, all my friends left and I don't have friends here anymore


----------



## Tensu (Apr 25, 2017)

Um I talk to some people on discord daily-ish but not really on the forum


----------



## Haskell (Apr 25, 2017)

Raskell is legit. Ever heard of him?


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Apr 25, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Raskell is legit. Ever heard of him?



Huzzah! You have returned and are presumably no longer banned! Huzzah! Huzzah, huzzah, huzzah!


----------



## Bowie (Apr 25, 2017)

In a love sense, I'm through with that. My current partner is someone I met online around four or five years ago (not on this site), and even though he's my best friend in the whole world regardless of anything else, I wouldn't search for love online ever again. It takes at least five years to build that kind of relationship online, and I just couldn't do it again.

I'm looking forward to meeting him someday and then looking back on these years with laughter!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 25, 2017)

If I had to say who my best friend on this site is I would say... drumroll please...

Ash Q. Scrumfleton!

Don't judge me, he's a gr8 friend

I love our constant disagreements about whether SM64 or Sunshine is better xD

And I have like 4 Ash Gold Stars so I'm makin my way up there lol


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 25, 2017)

Does anyone recall 
Lucky x Jojo man/Shayne


----------



## N e s s (Apr 25, 2017)

Side note, remember those "bell tree weddings" that people did in the basement

so strange...

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also in relation to the thread Natty is my lemon friend on here


----------



## uwuzumakii (Apr 26, 2017)

ATheBuoy who comes on occasionally and I are homies. I try to talk with them as much as possible.

Also, Sheila and I are turt bros 4 life!


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 26, 2017)

Back in 2013-2014 I had some of my best tbt friendships . But nearly if not all have gone inactive. Since I've returned to tbt I've met so many nice and funny people though I must admit. I never really touched the basement before this year and I've had quite a laugh.


----------



## Aronthaer (Apr 26, 2017)

Everyone can be my friend if they want to. I'm pretty chill  I'll talk to anyone about anything, go ahead and put that to the test. I dare you.


----------

